

Popper versus Bacon: A Conversation with Peter Coveney - sergeant3
http://edge.org/conversation/peter_coveney-popper-versus-bacon

======
timtas
> One philosophy, called Baconianism after Sir Francis Bacon, neglects
> theoretical underpinning and says just make observations, collect data, and
> interrogate them.

I earnestly endeavored to hold this silly assessment in abeyance and read
through the article, but I could not. His curt summary of Popper was almost as
unsatisfying. I gave up after a few of paragraphs.

Bacon would not much like being called the ant. [1]

[1] [http://www.antspiderbee.net/bacon/](http://www.antspiderbee.net/bacon/)

